# Qualified for Crufts 2012



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dexter won his class yesterday at the Breed club show, really chuffed as it means if i can't afford it i don't need to go to some shows now........ lol. At £100 plus for petrol for most champ shows for me, i wonder how many others will cut back on showing as alot of us can't lift share.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: Well done Dexter :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Woop well done


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> Dexter won his class yesterday at the Breed club show, really chuffed as it means if i can't afford it i don't need to go to some shows now........ lol. At £100 plus for petrol for most champ shows for me, i wonder how many others will cut back on showing as alot of us can't lift share.


Well done Dexter!!! :thumbup:

I think you're right about cutting down on the showing - that was cetainly our thought when Quinny qualified for Crufts 2012 at Boston earlier this year - at least it was until my niece decided she was having another pup!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

well done, I know what you mean about cutting down on the showing. But with me and mum both having a pup to bring out I doubt this year we will be a quite one for us! Shall rob a bank instead


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

dexter said:


> Dexter won his class yesterday at the Breed club show, really chuffed as it means if i can't afford it i don't need to go to some shows now........ lol. At £100 plus for petrol for most champ shows for me, i wonder how many others will cut back on showing as alot of us can't lift share.


well done to dexter....we are lucky in the fact that both our show dogs are qualified for crufts for life...so we really can pick our shows but no doubt we will end up at most of the champ shows..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done, you can relax now


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well Done Dexter, You must be really pleased:thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Possible stupid question, but how do they qualify for life? Is it when they get their studbook number?


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

well done!!! certainly takes the pressure off


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Possible stupid question, but how do they qualify for life? Is it when they get their studbook number?


That's right: once they have their stud book number they are qualified for Crufts for life. As to how they get the stud book number, it's different for diferent breeds, depending in which stud book band they are. For border collies (who are in band 5) either a Junior Warrant, a 1st, 2nd or 3rd in Limit or Open Class, a CC or a RCC will get the stud book number.

Evie has hers, and we are still working on Quinny's and Neo's.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but how do you find out the stud book band? Once I'm through uni and get my next cavalier, I hope to achieve this, so would be good to find out, even though I have over 3 years to go till I get my next.

ETA: they are in Band E, so same as your collies - seems the easiest band to get stud book number


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

kaisa624 said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but how do you find out the stud book band? Once I'm through uni and get my next cavalier, I hope to achieve this, so would be good to find out, even though I have over 3 years to go till I get my next.
> 
> ETA: they are in Band E, so same as your collies


the info is here 2011 Stud Book Bands - The Kennel Club


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congratulations thats fab news :thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but how do you find out the stud book band? Once I'm through uni and get my next cavalier, I hope to achieve this, so would be good to find out, even though I have over 3 years to go till I get my next.
> 
> ETA: they are in Band E, so same as your collies - seems the easiest band to get stud book number


It's not really easiest - the idea is that the bands are designed to even things up between breeds that are numerically small and breeds that are numerically large.

For example, f you look at how many Basenjis (to take a random example from band A) are at a champ show on average, there will be about 20/30. If you look at border collies, there will be around 200/250.

So in band A classes are small - probably about 4/5 maximum (if that, even) in Open. In band E classes are large - in border collies it is not unusual for there to be 20 to 30 in open and limit classes.

So to get your stud book number in group A you have to get a 1st in Open (approx a 1 in 5 chance), and in Group E you have to get 1st, 2nd or 3rd in Limit or Open (which is also approx a 1 in 5 chance)


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah oki  thanks


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Well done to Dexter .. hope he does well :thumbup:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

:thumbup: Smashing :thumbup:
Now enjoy the summer.
Linda


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Born to Boogie said:


> :thumbup: Smashing :thumbup:
> Now enjoy the summer.
> Linda


thanks all. Linda thats exactly what i'm going to do lol. With rising petrol coats glad we did it early. x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

congratulations


----------

